# Really long nail, crossed toes



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello everyone, I hope you're having a lovely weekend.

I am posting because I just went to trim Prue's nails and found that two of her toes were crossed and long nails were preventing them from uncrossing. It had only been three weeks since the last nail trim, so I really wan't expecting anything this drastic to have occurred! I literally had to unhook the nails and manually put her toes back in the correct place. I always take her out and give her a little inspection for this kind of thing, but she hates when I touch her feet so I have been avoiding doing so. I feel really bad that I didn't notice this! I just didn't see how something like this could happen so quickly. The nails are trimmed and everything's back in control, but I am curious,

Could this messed up nail situation have been causing her enough discomfort that she stopped wheeling? She hasn't been wheeling for a while now, and is there a chance that this was why? I can definitely seeing this causing her some pain.

Has anyone ever seen anything like this before, and should I be more worried than I am?

I regret not getting a picture, but hopefully you kind of understand what I mean.


----------

